# RAF Scampton Heritage/Museum



## s1chris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Guys, visited the small but wonderful collection at the Iconic RAF Scampton yesterday.
Sadly I didn't take many pictures as I had the joy of being a personal 1 to 1 tour by one of the display owners. 

All I can tell you is to go there and have a look. What makes it even better is that entrance is free but advance booking is needed. 

The collection itself is located in one of the four original hangers that remain on the site and it wreaks nostalgia. Guy Gibsons office is open for viewing and I'll be honest and say that just being in the buildings gives a very powerful feeling and evokes sorrow almost when reading some of the displays. 

Here's the few pics that I did take - 







Typical airmans kit.






The business end of the site.






Gibsons Dog's burial site. Situated outside of his office window. 






Suspicious looking character sat at Guy Gibsons desk (yes, that's me).

It's confirmed anyway that the local council will take ownership of the site over the coming year or so and develop it into a full on attraction. Apparently Just Jane will be relocated to Scampton but that needs to be confirmed. 

Thanks for looking.
Cheers Chris


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2013)

Great stuff Chris. 
I hadn't realised Scampton had already closed ! 
So where are the Squadrons, and the 'Reds' based now then ?!!


----------



## s1chris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Terry, no it's still an active base for sure. The red arrows are still there and 617 have just been deployed to Afgahn. The council will fence off and give public access freely to the hangar site. Basically they will just move the perimeter fence of the current base so that the hangars are outside of it.


Cheers Chris


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, got it, thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice shots Chris!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Chris. If I had that desk at work, I'd have a lot less crap piling up on it!


----------



## s1chris (Oct 31, 2013)

No problem all.

I like the piston crown that Gibson had as his ash tray and 
There are a couple of original Daily Heralds on the desk as well. 

I suppose his real desk had AJ-G slapped on the side of it. Shame that ones still not around for us to have a gander at.


Cheers Chris


----------

